# frame rust



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

my 64 lemans obviously has surface rust on frame but I cannot see anything major, I took it to a shop so they could put it on lift for me just to make sure, they had it 3 days and didnt even put it on lift said it looked "fine" from ground. what part of frame is most susceptible to rust can I inspect it adequately enough from ground or should I find another shop that will put it on lift


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

right behind the front wheels where it curves, and if it's boxed, right in front of rear at kickup


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

3 days to inspect a frame...:confused Call around for an APPOINTMENT to arrive, have them lift it for an inspection while you wait. This is a 15-20 minute job, not a "leave it here and we'll see what we can do" deal. 
If you have a floor jack and jack stands, lift it 8 or so inches and get the stands under it. Slide under with a light and look for heavy rust scale and pits. As said right behind the front wheels where it curves out to the rockers and on both sides of the rear wheels where it is boxed and can trap crud inside.


----------

